# baby goat with a "parrot" mouth



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

Our Kiko mix doe (bred to full Boer) had twins last Sunday. One of them has a serious overbite-his top lip projects over his bottom lip by at least half an inch. At first I thought it might be some strange birth trauma but it is still around. He is nursing fine and seems happy and healthy. My question-any idea what caused this and will it produce problems when he is on grass/browse/feed? Other than looking a little like "Mr. Magoo", he is a beautiful goat. Wondering whether this will be passed on genetically, should I wether him? Any suggestions would help.


Thanks, Harplade


----------



## stacygoats (Nov 24, 2005)

One of my first registered boer cross does had an overbite, she was pregnant when I got her and neither of her kids had it. When my vet came out she told me it was a genetic trait that could be passed on, but I don't know what the odds of that happening are.
I did opt to get rid of the doe and took her to the auction, because I did not want to sell a goat with this trait off my farm.
Sorry, not much help.


----------



## JR05 (Jan 1, 2005)

When first started having goats ,we had a doe birth twins the boy had a "parrot" mouth.(hasn't shown up in the blood line since) We wethered him and were going to give him to a 6 year old to raise as a pet. We still have him,little boy's home had perditor problems so changed mind. Well "Tommy" is 5 years old and doing great, if he can nurse, then he can eat so if you can find him a loving home as a pet or want to keep him yourself, you probably will have a true friend for life.

JR05


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Yes he should be wethered as it is genetic. I would also not repeat the breeding of his sire & dam or you may end up with more of them.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

wether him...its genetic


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

We have a boer buck with a major UNDERbite, we we're told that most babies with it don't live that long, because they have trouble nursing and eating, but if he is already nursing he's fine, our boy is still alive, we bred him to some girls before we knew it was genitic, and one of his daughters ended up with a tiny underbite, not bad and hardly noticible. We are not breeding him again though. We have a new buck, and we will use him instead. You should probably whether him, although that is still up to you. Good Luck, bye.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

I agree with the others, wether him.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If it's genetic wouldn't it have to be a recessive trait requiring both mother and father to carry the bad gene?

If that is true then the offspring from this goat wouldn't show that trait unless the doe he is bred to also carries the bad gene.

This all assuming that a single gene is involved.

I remember reading that color in mink fur is regulated by something like 14 genes so parrot mouth may be complicated.


----------



## CountryHaven (Jul 17, 2005)

He should be wethered for sure. As long as he's doing well he'll make a nice 'pet', or a fine terminal animal. Definately not breeding stock though.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

I would not only put down a kid like this, but I would only sell as pets/meat/unregsiterd milkers any others in the litter since I sell breeding stock. I would not keep for a pet or sell a kid like this because his bite will worsen as he ages, leaving him drooling, dehydrating in our heat etc... You have to cull livestock, in this case culling the kid improves the overall look of your kid crop for sale, improves your genepool because you now know you have both bite faults in your buck and this doeand their famlies...in Nubians we know our bloodline came from bad bites, I am much more critical of bad ears and nose than bad bites, which I can simply not repeat a breeding for. But in Nubians the bad mouth is the opposite of parrot mouth. Vicki


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I also would wether him or else butcher him.


----------

